# Fitting a Rugby Pelham



## Starcharger (5 July 2008)

I have never used a Rugby Pelham before, only a double bridle, and wondered if the curb chain fits above or beneath the extra added on ring (attached to the extra head piece). Can't find any pictures of it. Thanks. Wish I'd just stuck to an ordinary French Link Pelham, without this Rugby thingy. To me it's a Pelham pretending to be a Double Bridle!


----------



## JM07 (5 July 2008)

should you be using one if you can't fit the thing correctly???


----------



## Starcharger (5 July 2008)

Does that mean that you don't know!!!!!


----------



## JM07 (5 July 2008)

no....

just pop the pelham on, fit the curb, then add the "snaffle" rein.....simple!


----------



## lucretia (5 July 2008)

it fits like a normal pelham. you shouldnt need a slip, 





 sorry that the picture is small i havent got a bigger one on the computer


----------



## Zebedee (6 July 2008)

Yes you do need a sliphead!! If you don't stabilise the 'snaffle' part with a sliphead the ring just flaps around in the breeze, &amp;  if you're not careful you'll be riding on the curb part all the time!!

It IS a pelham pretending to be a double, &amp; the curb chain fits beneath the snaffle ring same as it would on a double.


----------



## Emily99 (6 July 2008)

The whole point of a rugby is to give the look or a double without 2 bits 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Curb chain fits the same as a normal pelham... and please use a sliphead! The picture is ruined without one as well as affecting the action of the bit!


----------



## MillbrookSong (6 July 2008)

i always thought you didnt need a slip head. And as with a double bridle you mainly use the "snaffle" rain so how can it be flapping in the breeze??


----------



## Zebedee (6 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i always thought you didnt need a slip head. And as with a double bridle you mainly use the "snaffle" rain so how can it be flapping in the breeze?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The CORRECT way to use a Rugby Pelham is on a double bridle. It can be used on a snaffle bridle, but  the way it is constructed with the snaffle ring mounted on a 'spur' above the curb means that the points of rein contacts are different. Riders who are unable to use the two reins independently fail to realise this, &amp; take the same contact on both reins, but with the snaffle ring being closer to the hand you need a slightly shorter rein to keep an even contact. With a double bridle the snaffle is stabilised by being in the horses mouth, &amp; can't move around the way the snaffle ring on a rugby pelham can.


----------



## Starcharger (6 July 2008)

Zebedee - Thanks for answering my original question. I did know that I needad a sliphead for the spare ring. I needed someone to confirm that the curb chain passed below the spur attaching the spare ring, not over it. Many thanks again.


----------



## star (7 July 2008)

this is my pony wearing his rugby pelham.  it looks wrong without the sliphead and the snaffle ring jsut flaps around unless you have a strong contact on it all the time.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2885967270048766437GkDAyu?vhost=good-times


----------

